# Pawing



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi, my feral has been pawing me whenever i try to pick her up she even does a play nip but doesnt actually bite me. I never have been able to pick her up just move her from things like off the table or put her on it. 

What does she mean by this? does she think i am playing?


----------



## lfullrton (Jan 15, 2006)

flash77x said:


> Hi, my feral has been pawing me whenever i try to pick her up she even does a play nip but doesnt actually bite me. I never have been able to pick her up just move her from things like off the table or put her on it.
> 
> What does she mean by this? does she think i am playing?


Hi Flash.

I'm new here, and I'm no expert on behavior, but we simply never know what feral cats have had to deal with and what kind of coping measures they've had to come up with to survive. 

Have you ever thought about contacting an animal communicator? There's a directory here:
http://animaltalk.net/consultlist.htm

Or, there's also a board practice board you might try. You can either ask them to talk to your cat (sometimes it takes a really long time, though) or you can ask them for referrals to professionals. I think they're pretty knowlegable about who's good or not. Might be worth a try. The forum is here:
http://www.pawstalk.net/pawstalkforum/

Hope this helps.
LF


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Just sounds like she's playing to me!  But I don't know a great deal about ferals.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Feral cats can become loving pets, but we usually don't know their history. A lot depends on what this feral learned as a kitten and young cat. You're very fortunate to be able to pick up a feral cat at all! Perhaps it is a stray.

Either way, many cats do not like to be picked up. They prefer to make that decision. I think you're doing quite well, if this is truly a feral cat. Normally, it takes quite a bit of time and patience before a feral will trust a human being at all. Unless you have spent a great deal of time "taming" this cat, my guess is that it's a stray cat who is not mean, but does not like to be picked up.


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

Does she use her claws on you when she paws you? If she doesn't then she isn't too freaked out and isn't trying to hurt you but is probably trying to tell you that she isn't too impressed with what you are doing. At least that's what my cat seems to be doing sometimes, trying to put me in my place. Or she could be trying to get you to play. How old is she? and how wild?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Depends on the cat*

It depends on the cat. Whether they were adopted strays or feral does not matter. I have a beautiful black Main **** I rescued from the streets. He is sweet but he does not like to be held for more then 5 seconds. And all my former ferals like to be held. Dexter will ride my shoulder and I call Tiger Lilly my little love puppet, she goes limp when you kiss her head like a little rag doll. :love2


----------

